# Need to buy budget 65" tv for work



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay need to buy a 65" tv for some people to watch one of the tourney games at work. Boss says around $1000, I may be able to talk him up some possibly $1500 but it is to watch one game. He may take the tv home after that so I'm trying to talk him out of the lowest of the low end. My mission is to buy the tv at Best Buy,most likely, tomorrow any help is appreciated!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

this will save you some money
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN60H7150-60-Inch-1080p-240Hz/dp/B00ID2HGK4/ref=sr_1_12?s=tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1458789914&sr=1-12&refinements=p_n_size_browse-bin%3A1232883011

OR for a $1000 get the 75"
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN60H7150-60-Inch-1080p-240Hz/dp/B00ID2HGK4/ref=sr_1_12?s=tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1458789914&sr=1-12&refinements=p_n_size_browse-bin%3A1232883011


----------

